# no programs are listed in add remove programs in control panel



## rahulnair_rahul (Mar 12, 2005)

Hai,

i have a problem with my my windows 2000 professional that when i open add remove programs in control panel , no programs or applications are listed in that page. This is irritating me. Please help me to solve this problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to TSF,
Try Start>Run and type in scanreg /fix (there is a space between scanreg and /) See if that helps. :smile:


----------



## rahulnair_rahul (Mar 12, 2005)

it still doesnt display anything


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright, couple things to try and do:

Go to this site and download the Fix Add/Remove located just under the download link for Regseeker 1.35 Beta. You can also download Regseeker if you wish, it's a nice Registry cleaning tool. Just remember to always back up the registry before you do anything.

The missing Add/Remove is also syptomatic of spyware/malware. Please be sure to do the following so we can check your system:

If you haven't already, download, install, update immediately, then run AdawareSE. Make sure to customize the settings in Ad-aware for better scan results. 

Then download, install, update immediately, click on 'Immunize' Spybot S&D. 

Have each fix whatever problems they may find.

Next, run an online virus scan at TrendMicro or *RAV Antivirus.*
Please select the autoclean option when using Trend Micro.

Then get HijackThis . This program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Run the scan, save the log, but *do not* fix anything yet. Many files it finds are harmless, and required for your system to operate.

Post your log in a *new thread* in the HijackThis Log Help forum. This our dedicated spyware/virus forum. One of the expert analysts there will look over your log and assist you. Please include a brief description of the problem you are having and what you have done to fix it so far.


----------



## rahulnair_rahul (Mar 12, 2005)

First of all I thank you very much.

Now all the applications are listed in Add-Remove programs. I tried with spyware and registry cleaner. It found working. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Good, I'm glad things are working for you now. :smile: It might be a good idea to post a Hijackthis log as suggested earlier so we can check for any spyware that may not show up in Spybot or AdAware.


----------

